

Epiphanies I Had While Teaching Myself to Code - iamdann
http://www.iamdann.com/2012/12/18/epiphanies-i-had-while-teaching-myself-to-code

======
sonabinu
I too got my first break on 'cracking' the code to coding on code academy.com.
I did Udacity's stat101 which forces you to use python which is also
fantastic. Good Luck!

